# How do I file dormant company accounts with more than one class of share



## Quartz (Jun 22, 2012)

Grr...

I used to be a contractor and for a number of reasons have kept my old company alive but inactive. It's now time to file my company accounts. So I got to Companies House webfiling for Dormant Company Accounts. No problem, right? Wrong. The standard webfiling only allows for one class of share. My company has two. I used to be able to download and submit a PDF, but that's gone. The downloadable PDF, AA02, only allows for one class of share. I've spoken to Companies House, but the person to whom I spoke there was clearly new and clueless. 

So how do I do it?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you try looking in the paper forms section? Also, it says on the Companies House dormant accounts filing demo, that if you have more than one class of share there's a link to the pdf form you should use:
http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk/webfiling/demoVideos/dormantAccounts.shtml

See screen at 1.07.


----------



## Quartz (Jun 23, 2012)

That's the one. Can't believe I missed it.    And I can't believe that the staff didn't know of it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That's the one. Can't believe I missed it.  And I can't believe that the staff didn't know of it.


Well if they didn't know, because they were new or whatever, you should have been transferred to someone who did.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That's the one. Can't believe I missed it.  And I can't believe that the staff didn't know of it.


Can't believe you didn't say thank you


----------



## Quartz (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't believe I didn't either; I'm not normally so impolite. So:

Thank you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Can't believe I didn't either; I'm not normally so impolite. So:
> 
> Thank you.


You're welcome - Companies House should have been able to help you better than me though!


----------

